# Long Exposure shots on the D40?



## Patm1313 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ok, I wanted to try my hand at long exposure shots using my D40, but the bad news is, it has no cable release port. So, I was wondering how I could get long exposure shots on it. It's lowest shutter speed is 30 seconds, so that doesn't help.

Any ideas on how to get long exposure shots?


----------



## epp_b (Sep 27, 2008)

Dial it one more time to the left to put it into "BULB" or "--" mode.  You need to be in M mode to do this (I think S may work as well).

To do long exposures properly, you'll need the [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Nikon-Wireless-Control-Digital-Cameras/dp/B00007EDZG/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1222566625&sr=8-1]ML-L3[/ame] wireless IR remote to avoid camera shake from pressing the shutter.


----------



## Patm1313 (Sep 27, 2008)

epp_b said:


> Dial it one more time to the left to put it into "BULB" or "--" mode.  You need to be in M mode to do this (I think S may work as well).
> 
> To do long exposures properly, you'll need the ML-L3 wireless IR remote to avoid camera shake from pressing the shutter.



Do I have to hold the button on the ML-L3? Because the way my BULB works is that it must be held down to keep the shutter open.


----------



## Garbz (Sep 28, 2008)

Nope the wireless remote works in what used to be called T mode where it's click to start, click to end.

Failing that I've had acceptable results using a rubber band to hold down the shutter. (We got creative when my remote broke during a nighttime shoot)


----------



## Mitch1640 (Sep 28, 2008)

or you could set the self timer to 2 seconds with the 30 second exposure, unless your going for something longer then that.


----------



## andrew99 (Sep 29, 2008)

What the other guys said..  My only tips are to use the lowest ISO (200 on this camera), and turn off noise reduction, that will eliminate the huge delay after the shutter closes.


----------



## LoganJ (Sep 30, 2008)

Mitch1640 said:


> or you could set the self timer to 2 seconds with the 30 second exposure, unless your going for something longer then that.



Using the self time might be a good alternative like Mitch suggested.


----------



## Patm1313 (Sep 30, 2008)

LoganJ said:


> Using the self time might be a good alternative like Mitch suggested.



I'm going for something much longer than 30 seconds.


----------



## Phranquey (Sep 30, 2008)

> I'm going for something much longer than 30 seconds.


 
How long??  If you start getting above 30 seconds, even at the lowest ISO, you are likely to begin building noise very quickly, and it usually compounds itself the longer you go.  You may be better off taking multiple images and combining them.


----------



## epp_b (Sep 30, 2008)

Just a note: the D40's shutter will remain open for a maximum of 30 minutes.


----------



## Garbz (Oct 1, 2008)

Really? That sounds good. The 350D's shutter will stay open for as long as you want, burning out the sensor and a costly repair not withstanding


----------



## keystervr6 (Oct 1, 2008)

epp_b said:


> Just a note: the D40's shutter will remain open for a maximum of 30 minutes.



with the remote, the sutter will stay open till you close it :thumbup:


----------



## reg (Oct 1, 2008)

keystervr6 said:


> with the remote, the sutter will stay open till you close it :thumbup:



Have *you *tried it for more than 30 minutes?


----------



## chrisburke (Oct 1, 2008)

with the d40 you just put it in M mode and turn your dial all the way down to bulb... it works great.. and with the remote, it opens when you hit the button, and it closes the next time you hit it... dont forgot though.. long exposures take a long time to process..


----------



## reg (Oct 1, 2008)

epp_b said:


> To do long exposures properly, you'll need the ML-L3 wireless IR remote to avoid camera shake from pressing the shutter.



Or the "mirror lock up" on some cameras that's really just a couple second delay.


----------



## epp_b (Oct 1, 2008)

> with the remote, the sutter will stay open till you close it


....for up to 30 minutes.  Trust me, I've tried it.  It automatically closes the shutter after 30 minutes, no matter what.



> Or, ya know, self-timer or the "mirror lock up" on some cameras that's really just a couple second delay.


You still have to hold down the shutter button if you want anything longer than 30 seconds, self timer or not.  At least with the D40...


----------



## keystervr6 (Oct 1, 2008)

epp_b said:


> ....for up to 30 minutes.  Trust me, I've tried it.  It automatically closes the shutter after 30 minutes, no matter what.




oh, reading > me ...i thought you said 30 seconds.....30 min, thats a long exposure :lmao:


----------



## epp_b (Oct 1, 2008)

> dont forgot though.. long exposures take a long time to process..


Only if you have noise reduction on.


----------



## Garbz (Oct 1, 2008)

For a 30min exposure the NR should be off anyway. The thermal bleeding on the sensor is likely to give you a green image with NR such as the one in this picture here:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=137164

The only real sane way to do really long exposures on standard DSLRs is image stacking.


----------

